# Auto Sleeper Framework



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Anyone know what the current Auto Sleeper couchbuilt body framework is made off please - wood or metal?

Ron


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Wood.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Paul - If correct it confirms my suspicion which I can pass on to the person who asked the question of me. Must say that it's a bit retrograde in this day and age though.

Ron


----------

